# Pro Issues



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Why are all of these non-Pro questions and issues in this section. Maybe mods should place them in their proper section.


----------



## lionback (Sep 18, 2020)

I got them replaced. Still had issues, so they got replaced again. Later down the road I noticed the ear fit test failed constantly again, and the audio quality decreased. At this point COVID was at peak. With everything Kodi going on I wasn’t about to deal with this trivial matter.


----------

